
Ask HN: Sustainable, Privacy-Respecting Phone? - spinningslate
My Sony Xperia&#x2F;Jolla Sailfish combo is nearing the end of its useful life.  So I&#x27;m looking for a privacy-respecting daily driver replacement.  Needs are pretty basic: web, SMS, email, calls in decreasing order of priority.  I don&#x27;t tend to use many apps though would want flexibility to run e.g. Spotify.<p>A few options Identified so far, though nothing stands out strongly:<p>1. &#x2F;e&#x2F;, possibly one of the pre-loaded Samsungs available on the site [0].  Explicitly positioned as privacy-respecting: based on Android though, albeit without Google Services.  Don&#x27;t know how reliable it is?<p>2. Fairphone 3 [1].  Focused on sustainability rather than privacy.  Runs stock Android so not viable on the privacy front.  Previous versions supported alternative ROMs, though not possible yet on the 3.<p>3. Purism Librem 5.  Strongest commitment to both privacy and sustainability, but not ready to be a daily driver yet (maybe ~1 year away).<p>I&#x27;ve excluded an iphone above.  Apple&#x27;s privacy claims are laudable but feel very much strategy credit rather than deeply-held principle.<p>Any experiences with above &#x2F; other suggestions?
 Thanks.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;e.foundation&#x2F;
[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;shop.fairphone.com&#x2F;en&#x2F;
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;puri.sm&#x2F;products&#x2F;librem-5&#x2F;
======
FrankyHollywood
@spinningslate, question, my Windows Phone is end of life in 2 weeks :) I was
considering buying a Xperia with Sailfish.

Why you say it's nearing end of useful life? It's still being maintained
right?

------
Nextgrid
I'm not sure there is a 100% privacy-respecting phone, it's all about trade-
offs.

